

Don't hold back your Ruby programming - scalesolved
http://scalabilitysolved.com/dont-hold-back-your-ruby/

======
adrianlmm
We have the same reading taste, I've read those Ruby books already, I would
also recoment the book "Eloquent Ruby".

I use Sinatra for small and large applications, no regrets, it is awesome.

~~~
scalesolved
Eloquent Ruby was on my shortlist, it is a good book but I think Practical
Object-Orientated Design In Ruby just pushed it out of the top 3. Good to see
another Sinatra fan here :)

